# [Tcl] While bei mehreren Usern



## brx (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mit ein kleines Socket Programm in Tcl geschrieben. Ich möchte nun, dass beim User1 beim Aufruf ein Text unendlich mal ausgegeben wird, das habe ich auch mit einer while-Schleife geschafft. Allerdings, wenn ein anderer User das ganze auch aufruft, kommt erst eine Ausgabe, wenn der User1 abbricht. Wie schaffe ich es, dass beides paralel ausgeführt wird?
MfG


----------

